# Knicks Vs. Nets



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs. Nets
7:30
T.V MSG
Radio: 1050 ESPN (Or 660)​





> After they started a five game run away from home with a disappointing loss at New Jersey, the Knicks were in a difficult position. They were forced to fight or lose any chance left of making the playoffs this season.
> 
> 
> They found a way to survive.
> ...


This is a 100% must win. This one and against the Kings are going to be huge. I expect a nice buzz in the garden tonight, hopefully we get a win. And I wont be satisfied with a sloppy win, I want a nice crisp 10+ point win tonight. No scares tonight please.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington might not play, he hurt his ankle on Eddie Curry's fat *** foot. lol Devin is out, so therefore the Knicks have no excuses. This is a do or die situation in terms of staying in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Harrington might not play, he hurt his ankle on Eddie Curry's fat *** foot. lol Devin is out, so therefore the Knicks have no excuses. This is a do or die situation in terms of staying in the playoff hunt.


I think I heard Harrington is playing tonight. Your right no excuses tonight.....

I hope Duhon is playing also.........and back to the old Duhon we fell in love with.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Carter lighting it up. Jeez, if he doesnt cool off we are in trouble. Knicks down 7 half way through the 2nd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Yeah Harrington is back, and we shooting like a bunch of idiots. Carter is busting out ***, and we aren't makin any adjustments as of yet. We should not be behind right now, it's embarrassing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Richardson sucks.....how he miss that dunk? Vince is on the bench and they are still kicking our butt.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We down by 11 as the 1st half ends, poor shooting, poor defense.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Richardson sucks.....how he miss that dunk? Vince is on the bench and they are still kicking our butt.


I remeber some didnt believe me when I said Q was done...lol.



> We down by 11 as the 1st half ends, poor shooting, poor defense.


We gave up 35 points in the second quarter. Lees defense is starting to piss me off. Putting your arms up isnt enough everytime....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im going to throw up............


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I'm changing the channel, I rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im shell shocked....I dont even know what to say. Love this team on some nights then hate them on other nights.

One thing, David Lee's defense is just horrific.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im also sick of watching jefferies lose the ball. He can never hold on to the damn thing. How did this guy ever get into the NBA?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Dantoni is a *no masked cursing* idiot every time he plays against the Nets....
DNP Wilcox, D.Nichols, and Curry
Nate & Chandler should've been coming off the bench with Duhon back to play. 
I Hate Dum No Defense coaches!!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Dantoni is a *no masked cursing* idiot every time he plays against the Nets....
> DNP Wilcox, D.Nichols, and Curry
> Nate & Chandler should've been coming off the bench with Duhon back to play.
> I Hate Dum No Defense coaches!!!!


What?!? lmao...

Wilcox Nichols and Curry are projects. Not players you give major minutes to when trying to win a big game. You cant blame the coach when the players dont show up. If it was a close game were he had the wrong players in, then maybe, but the knicks just didnt even try on defense. We dont have defensive minded players. Its simple, the team layed an egg tonight, and it most likely cost them a chance at the post-season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

David Lee just said he defended the post well tonight in his post game interview. Hes got to be kidding me..........wow I cant believe he just said that.....

"I think I defended the post pretty well tonight" swear to god thats what he said.........


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

For the last 5 years I evaluated coach Frank to be the TOP-3 worst coaches in the NBA. 

*Coach Frank Nets been beating Dantoni's Knicks all season since the preseason games....*that is what alot of members are not mentioning in this game thread. 

Rookie Lopez would've been distracted defending Curry, Hassel would've been evenly match with Wilcox, 31 year old Carter would've had to run around the peremeter chasing D.Nichols......if these 3 players only received 12 minutes of playingtime in the game it would've been something different for Nets coach Frank to deal with. 

I am ready to DNP Larry Hughes for the rest of the season from the Lockerroom....since his arrival to many Knick Players have been playing like Shuuuut together with Huges receiving 35 mpg....Duhon been playing hurt 20 games before the trading deadline but his essential leadership at the PG was decent enough to keep us close in every game where we could pull out a win here and there....all that disapeared at the arrival of Larry Hughes.....now Duhon is playing like Anthony Roberson...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Forgive my crazy writing I was upset at giving the Knicks 7+ points on winning this game. I was writing mad.
I thought payback would be on this Knick-Team mind with a week rested Duhon's return and Harris out....but these Knick-players has not formed a team spirit with coach Dantoni.....if they did we would have seen it in this game. 
They are not on the same-page.
And my dum self thought they were (givin up 7+ points)....untill lastnight I witness a nasty-whipping in all 4 Quarters from a team in the same division with the same record.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*When will you put the blame where it belongs?*

There is a reason we have the players we have. That reason is that nobody else wanted them. You know how much I like lee but the truth has finally shown its self. lee is one of the top rebounders in the league. He is also one of the worst defenders. his hands have been very suspect lately when it comes to catching inside passes. I am starting to wonder if what we gain in rebounding is worth what we lose in defense. If there was a way to grade him on both, I bet he would be close to a wash. Harrington is a not-so-bright gunner with no conscience. He can be very good.....and he can be extremely bad. Chandler is very athletic but very inconsistent. Duhon, I thought was good but now I have no idea. Hughes is what he is. Another flawed, inconsistent player. Nate is a lot like Harrington but more consistent. There really is no guy here that can be claimed as a solid building block. That is just a fact. The reality is that when they play well, they can play with anyone. When they don't, they can be beaten by anyone. That is why they are not good players. Whether or not you want to admit it, Gallo is the best all around player on this team when healthy. That is obvious....especially considering we have only seen him at 70% tops.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

They lost because I was there. I'm a giant **** jinx.


----------

